# Thoughts on this FoodSaver



## DrewJ (Aug 12, 2020)

Hey All, 

My current vacuum sealer is dying and I am hoping to upgrade on a budget. Costco has this model on sale right now for $100. Anyone have this model? The reviews seem decent but not great. Here is a screen shot since you need to log into the Costco site to see it. 







Thanks! 
-drew-


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 12, 2020)

That’s not the model of foodsaver I had but that being said I use my foodsaver at least 6 to 8 times a month over the past 2 years and haven’t had any issues at all


----------



## cooperman (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ve been using the Food Saver deluxe plus for quite awhile, and use it at least weekly, especially since I’ve had my Sous Vide. No issues. I would think with all the competition out there, they can only be getting better?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 12, 2020)

I have a food saver but a different model. Has worked flawlessly and I use mine ALOT. Vac sealed 70 bags of cheese in a row this February. Let it cool after about every 10 bags for a minute or two. Never had an issue


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 12, 2020)

I have the older game saver deluxe plus . Works great . Had it awhile now . Bag storage is a must have for me . Does it have the canister function ? I see it says marinate setting so I'm thinking it does .


----------



## whistlepig (Aug 22, 2020)

I have had one of these for about a year now and it is a workhorse. It won't do 15" bags and many think that's a deal breaker. If were to break today I would buy another.






						MaxVac 250 Vacuum Sealer | LEM Products
					

The LEM MaxVac® 250 Vacuum Sealer allows for up to 250+ consecutive seals without stopping or cooling down to extend the freshness and freezer life of your favorite foods.




					www.lemproducts.com


----------



## tallbm (Aug 23, 2020)

I dont have it but I bought one in that original price range years ago and it basically failed after I vac sealed about 12 deer/feral hogs from hunting season.  Suction went to hell.  
Foodsavers seem to be hit or miss.

I went with a way higher quality and better constructed Weston vac sealer which has been going strong since 2013.  I won't ever buy another food saver and it will be either Weston brand or VacMax i think is the other brand people rave about on this site.

Vac sealers are notorious for crapping out fast and at any time.  It's definitely an area to buy once cry once and live happily ever after. Just my 2 cents :)


----------

